# Is the UK returns policy the same as US?



## Pootle_around (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi guys

I bought the Select SPF15 foundation on Monday and just can't get it to work for me. It fades away in patches (even with a primer) and seems to have little brush strokes from my 190 settling on the top (I've not explained that very well but so i hope you know what i mean).

I did a search to see what the returns policy is but have only seen the US policy mentioned. Will it be the same in the UK? I've got the receipt and the box.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 3, 2006)

the way i understand it is that in the UK you can't return a MAC item after you've used it. this is different in the US, where you can bring something back even after having used it.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 3, 2006)

No, the returns policy is not the same in the UK. Basically it's pretty difficult to return *anything* to MAC in the UK, used or not. The only time I've ever found an exception to this rule was when I bought one of the Holiday sets in the plastic boxes and noticed within a few minutes that it had been stood too close to a light and had melted so badly it couldn't be opened. I took it back a few minutes after I bought it, usused obviously, and exchanged it. It's possible counters in different stores have different policy, but I was told my my local counter, (where I spend a *lot* of money and am known by name by most of the staff), that when I had a major allergic reaction to Mystical Mist, I'd have to contact MAC Consumer Communications if I wanted to get a refund.

Even on the occasion that I was sold a different eye shadow to the one I had asked for without being told, (because the one I wanted was LE and it hadn't been delivered with the rest of the collection and they were waiting on stock, so they sold me the nearest alternative colour), I couldn't get them to exchange it without having to complain to Consumer Communications first!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 3, 2006)

i never had a problem with returning an unused item to the MAC counters/stores in london.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2006)

I've never had a problem returning stuff to the MAC in Debenhams in Meadowhall - I bought a studio stick foundation and it was the wrong colour so they let me exchange it. I've also taken brushes back when I've realised I already have them (unused and still in packaging) and they let me exchange those too.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like maybe I've been unlucky then.


----------

